# Anyone think school is pointless for a person with SA?



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I dropped out of college 10 years ago. Anyone think it's useless to get a degree and a decent job if a person has SA? I remember instructors and classmates picking on me because I didn't talk a lot. I'm like wtf? Also, going out to the real world and getting a job is all about social skills, how much co workers like you and managers like you, etc, etc. and if a person is reserved, they will get no where in life. No friends, no spouse, nothing. It's like why bother???


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I view it as an excellent opportunity to make friend. Its the last chance we have at making friends relatively easy before it becomes harder, because after college everyone in your age groups starts a family, gets a career and no longer seeks new friends because everyone is too occupied with their families and work.


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah. If you come from a large town or a city (50,000+ pop) there's a good chance that there's a self-help group. Please try to seek one out, it's a way to talk to people who actually understand this who won't judge or insult you. I wish for you the best in the future. Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

It sure feels that way sometimes and I've definitely considered dropping out of college because it just felt like I did not belong there, but my parents say that I will only regret the decision years down the line. I do not want them to be right about that. If people with SA can get a decent job after college then it is not pointless.



DrPepper31 said:


> if a person is reserved, they will get no where in life. No friends, no spouse, nothing. It's like why bother???


What other choice is there? To off ourselves? There is hope for everyone out there, you can't stop trying.


----------



## Bethannny (Aug 7, 2014)

Getting an education is never pointless. You can work on your social skills and some jobs don't even require excellent social skills. Sure, it may be more difficult to find a job with a lack of social skills, but not all bosses are holding a popularity contest. A true leader will see the strengths and potential in each person. While you may have SA related shortcomings, you still have strengths and something to offer the world. Don't sell yourself short. I dropped out of high school because my SA was so bad. Now I'm about to graduate college in May. Figure out what works best for you and take it at your own pace. Don't limit your possibilities; you don't truly know what the future holds.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone think school is pointless? Say I!
I


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Acquiring knowledge isn't pointless.






Just be sure you don't accumulate too much debt. If you're very anti-social and just can't knack it in a very socially demanding career, be sure you're wise enough to choose what career would suit you best. That way you could live to be content, or even *gasp* possibly happy?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nay. Whether u get a job with or without qualifications u usually still have to be social


----------



## jayson (Jul 26, 2014)

school in general is pointless. we're forced into 14 years of education so we can work as slaves for the rest of our lives. cant find the motivation to do any of my school work anymore because it's all pointless as ****.


----------



## swler007 (Aug 20, 2012)

They say that 80% of jobs are aquired via networking. If someone does college "right" they should have a professional network, an internship, and a job lined up right after graduation. Many college graduates fail at this meaning they will have to settle for cold applying competing against thousands of other graduates.

College is all about the networking and connection building. There is a reason Ivy League schools are so sought after because the top companies recruit from them.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

DrPepper31 said:


> I dropped out of college 10 years ago. Anyone think it's useless to get a degree and a decent job if a person has SA? I remember instructors and classmates picking on me because I didn't talk a lot. I'm like wtf? Also, going out to the real world and getting a job is all about social skills, how much co workers like you and managers like you, etc, etc. and if a person is reserved, they will get no where in life. No friends, no spouse, nothing. It's like why bother???


Yes... times are tough for for us who have SA, but I wouldn't go as far as saying educations is totally pointless. We all got to change that same mindset of despair and uncertainty before people can deem us as a valid candidate for positions. If you feel like you're not worth being hired then they will certainly pick up that lack of confidence. Just have a positive attitude and why you will be the best thing for that company and they will definitely see your positive aura. That would improve your chance of being hired exponentially. Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Surprisingly when I was at school was when I had the least SA at least during elementary and middle school but High school was a pain. All my old friends eventually got girlfriends or new friends and just slowly abandoned me. My SA was pretty bad in High School due to how lonely I was and I just dropped out because of low grades and I just really really hated school.


----------



## LostSoul22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. You definitely need a degree since you can't make up for lack of education with charisma and social confidence.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

swler007 said:


> They say that 80% of jobs are aquired via networking. If someone does college "right" they should have a professional network, an internship, and a job lined up right after graduation. Many college graduates fail at this meaning they will have to settle for cold applying competing against thousands of other graduates.
> 
> College is all about the networking and connection building. There is a reason Ivy League schools are so sought after because the top companies recruit from them.


Very much this. That's not to say that education is pointless if, let's say, the government is paying for you to go, but if you're gonna end up 100k in debt and all you have to show for it is a piece of paper with a lackluster GPA (or even a decently high GPA) and a bunch of squandered opportunities... not so much. Think of college as a chance to improve your social skills as well as learn. Hell, seek outside help (preferably some sort of counseling) if you need to.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Not if you're going for computer science.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are going for a popular degree or field its not useless because that degree helps you get a career and job security so you arent stuck working retail or fast food when your 50+ years old.


----------



## Tyla (May 11, 2014)

I think school is really worth it. It's a place where I can excel and get by with very little social skills. Yes, it can suck to be the socially anxious person in your class but it rarely prevents me from getting really good grades. It's one thing that I actually do better at than a lot of other people. It gives me something to focus on other than my social ineptitude and I like that aspect of it. My classmates probably think I'm weird but I usually do really well in my classes so its more acceptable to be the quiet guy. As for the real world I think there are jobs you can get that you can get by with poor social skills. Maybe to make more money it would require better social skills but a lot of people get by without them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I only think its worthless if you have no passion for anything.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you're depressed then everything is pointless.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got to say school feels really pointless to me... But, I think Imbored21 is right. We need the degree because we won't be able to get jobs with our dazzling personalities right?

If I wasn't a spoiled brat, and my college didn't want me anymore, and my family wasn't working to keep me in school, I would probably have dropped out by now. Not proud of that, it's just... so hopeless sometimes.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

DrPepper31 said:


> I dropped out of college 10 years ago. Anyone think it's useless to get a degree and a decent job if a person has SA? I remember instructors and classmates picking on me because I didn't talk a lot. I'm like wtf? Also, going out to the real world and getting a job is all about social skills, how much co workers like you and managers like you, etc, etc. and if a person is reserved, they will get no where in life. No friends, no spouse, nothing. It's like why bother???


Well these days, classmates barely say anything to each other before class starts. Almost everyone is on their phone (from my first three days of experience).

Generally, people talk outside of class to their friends who have different schedules. It's not useless in this job market lol. A Masters of Doctorate is probably even better since plenty of people have 4 year degrees these days.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I guess I was going through a dark time 10 years ago, I can say that I was depressed and unmotivated...Hmm...now that I have been working at some crappy job for a few years, that actually motivated me to think about going to a 2 year school. Maybe it will get be to meet new people and start new friendships now that I'm more mature.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Also, seeing all those threads about how hostile the work-place can be, and being in a hostile work environment with a bunch of cliques at work is just discouraging having to go through after working hard to get a degree!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

If you aren't going to use it then yea. Otherwise education is always valuable.


----------

